# What Is The Best Company To Use For USA Address And Shipping Forwarding?



## Guest (Jun 12, 2017)

I was using a company but they dropped the ball so I am wondering if there are any other people using a US service for an American address and package forwarding?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Do you mean freight forwarding or simply receiving packages? I've recently started using CBIUSA and it's worked out nicely but they are not a freight forwarder. They receive and hold packages up to a year.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2017)

Alex said:


> Do you mean freight forwarding or simply receiving packages? I've recently started using CBIUSA and it's worked out nicely but they are not a freight forwarder. They receive and hold packages up to a year.


Yes I would also like the freight forwarding service.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2017)

Close to Ottawa as well. My old ff was on the west coast, so shipping was always pricy, plus they inflate the shipping and charge a fee.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I use MyUSAddress. Awesome service.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I've never used a forwarding service, But I live 30 minutes from the border, so I just shipped stuff to Can Am mailboxes and go once or twice a month to pick things up


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I've used crossbordershopping.ca with good results but I live near Mississauga so we just went and picked i up.

Cross Border Shopping


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2017)

Guncho said:


> I've used crossbordershopping.ca with good results but I live near Mississauga so we just went and picked i up.
> 
> Cross Border Shopping


I really want a service that will give me a US address, then forward the package by USPS to my home address for a small fee.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Player99 said:


> I really want a service that will give me a US address, then forward the package by USPS to my home address for a small fee.


Sorry don't know of one like that. With Cross Border you get a US shipping address then they drive it to Canada and ship it to you.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Player99 said:


> I really want a service that will give me a US address, then forward the package by USPS to my home address for a small fee.


MyUSAddress will do that. Check out their web site.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2017)

1SweetRide said:


> MyUSAddress will do that. Check out their web site.


I don't think they are as smooth as others. They call it PUSH NORTH. They charge $30 for that, to get your package across the border. Then they charge you more shipping.

So if you buy a pedal, the charges are way too much. Unless there is something I am missing...?

Again what I want is a USA address, they receive the package and then ship it USPS from there. 
I had this before but they screwed me over. Plus they are on the far west coast, so it was always expensive to get from them to me.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm trying this right now with the UPS store which is a Kinek point in Lewiston, NY. They are forwarding a package to my home address here in Canada. I'm still waiting for the parcel so don't know about the cost.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2017)

Guitar101 said:


> I'm trying this right now with the UPS store which is a Kinek point in Lewiston, NY. They are forwarding a package to my home address here in Canada. I'm still waiting for the parcel so don't know about the cost.


Problem with UPS is the brokerage fees they charge. If you use USPS (post) there are usually no fees, and if they do charge it is like $5.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2017)

I found this company:

Home | Stackry


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2017)

Here is a list of them, but Stackry is the closest.

Best Parcel Forwarding Services for International Shoppers [Updated]


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Player99 said:


> I don't think they are as smooth as others. They call it PUSH NORTH. They charge $30 for that, to get your package across the border. Then they charge you more shipping.
> 
> So if you buy a pedal, the charges are way too much. Unless there is something I am missing...?
> 
> ...


Oh sorry that won't work for you. I've never used that service. I just use them as a US address, have the vendor send the product to them and then I drive down to pick it up. I'm 45 min from the border.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Player99 said:


> Problem with UPS is the brokerage fees they charge. If you use USPS (post) there are usually no fees, and if they do charge it is like $5.


Kinek has stores along the border where you can ship items and pick them up for a $5 fee. There are 2 Kinek points that forward parcels to Canada and this UPS store is one of them. I expressed my concern about UPS's poor reputation regarding brokerage fee's to which they replied that 90% of their business is forwarding these parcels to Canada and their customers keep coming back time after time. I will see when I get my parcel and report back here.


----------



## Captn Platypus (May 27, 2017)

I've used Borderlinx before. Can be pricey for some stuff but always super quick.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Guitar101 said:


> I'm trying this right now with the UPS store which is a Kinek point in Lewiston, NY. They are forwarding a package to my home address here in Canada. I'm still waiting for the parcel so don't know about the cost.





Guitar101 said:


> Kinek has stores along the border where you can ship items and pick them up for a $5 fee. There are 2 Kinek points that forward parcels to Canada and this UPS store is one of them. I expressed my concern about UPS's poor reputation regarding brokerage fee's to which they replied that 90% of their business is forwarding these parcels to Canada and their customers keep coming back time after time. I will see when I get my parcel and report back here.


I just got an email warning me that I'm gonna take a screwing when the UPS driver comes to my door today. I can pay online or wait for the driver. I'll let you know what the total cost was for forwarding this parcel using UPS when all is said and done.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2017)

I found a ff call Stackery. Their fees and service is great, their mail prices seem high...


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Guitar101 said:


> I just got an email warning me that I'm gonna take a screwing when the UPS driver comes to my door today. I can pay online or wait for the driver. I'll let you know what the total cost was for forwarding this parcel using UPS when all is said and done.


Bottom line is, the UPS driver dropped off the parcel which was in too small of a box for the parcel I ordered. Box was damaged so I asked if I could check for damage. When I opened the box, it was obvious that it was not the part I ordered so I refused delivery. The driver was worried he would be charged for the brokerage fees and tried to talk me into paying the brokerage fee, taking it and sending it back to the states. I told him it's no good to me and refused to take it it. He said it would be returned to the sender. Emailed sender who said it was the part I ordered,which it wasn't, and I would be refunded my money when they get it back. I don't believe it and will probably end up complaining to Mastercard who are supposed to return my money if I'm not satisfied with my purchase. I've never done this but know others that have had good results with this. Bottom line. Don't trust anyone anymore. If you don't know the person your dealing with, don't make the deal. The incompetence in the marketplace is running rampant.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2017)

Guitar101 said:


> Bottom line is, the UPS driver dropped off the parcel which was in too small of a box for the parcel I ordered. Box was damaged so I asked if I could check for damage. When I opened the box, it was obvious that it was not the part I ordered so I refused delivery. The driver was worried he would be charged for the brokerage fees and tried to talk me into paying the brokerage fee, taking it and sending it back to the states. I told him it's no good to me and refused to take it it. He said it would be returned to the sender. Emailed sender who said it was the part I ordered,which it wasn't, and I would be refunded my money when they get it back. I don't believe it and will probably end up complaining to Mastercard who are supposed to return my money if I'm not satisfied with my purchase. I've never done this but know others that have had good results with this. Bottom line. Don't trust anyone anymore. If you don't know the person your dealing with, don't make the deal. The incompetence in the marketplace is running rampant.


Who did you buy what from (if you can say)?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Player99 said:


> Who did you buy what from (if you can say)?


It was a replacement rad cover for my UTV.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

I opened an account with a local customs brokerage and get my packages cleared through them for a fraction of the UPS charges, and the process is seamless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2017)

dradlin said:


> I opened an account with a local customs brokerage and get my packages cleared through them for a fraction of the UPS charges, and the process is seamless.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If your packages are sent by mail there usually is no fee, if there is the charge is $5. I got my brokerage number so I can do my own brokering, but the sufferance warehouse has to be close.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Player99 said:


> If your packages are sent by mail there usually is no fee, if there is the charge is $5. I got my brokerage number so I can do my own brokering, but the sufferance warehouse has to be close.


I understand Canada Post doesn't collect on packages under $100, UPS however will charge brokerage on any shipment amount.

Proximity to warehouse has nothing to do with using a third party customs broker. UPS still delivers to your door but they don't process the customs documentation nor collect taxes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2017)

dradlin said:


> .


I understand Canada Post doesn't collect on packages under $100,

*Canada Post/USPS rarely charge the $5 brokerage fee on any amounts I have ordered and rarely collect HST on goods from the usa.*

UPS however will charge brokerage on any shipment amount.

*That's why I never use any couriers when bring in from the usa.*

Proximity to warehouse has nothing to do with using a third party customs broker.

*Proximity to the warehouse does matter if you do your own brokering as I have done. As I stated earlier, you need to physically be at the sufferance warehouse to do the brokering yourself. So if you are in Toronto and the item crosses at Victoria BC, you have a long drive ahead of you.*

UPS still delivers to your door but they don't process the customs documentation nor collect taxes.

*I am not sure what you are saying here, as they do charge brokerage fees and collect taxes, maybe not at your door, but they ALWAYS ding me for these charges, whereas Can Post rarely does.*


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Player99 said:


> I understand Canada Post doesn't collect on packages under $100,
> 
> *Canada Post/USPS rarely charge the $5 brokerage fee on any amounts I have ordered and rarely collect HST on goods from the usa.*
> 
> ...



You don't understand the role of a third party customs broker. With a third part broker they handle the customs clearance while UPS (or whatever courier) only handles the shipping.

If you don't understand that, rather than dissecting my post you should invest in learning what a customs broker offers in place of using a courier like UPS to clear your incoming packages. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2017)

dradlin said:


> You don't understand the role of a third party customs broker. With a third part broker they handle the customs clearance while UPS (or whatever courier) only handles the shipping.
> 
> If you don't understand that, rather than dissecting my post you should invest in learning what a customs broker offers in place of using a courier like UPS to clear your incoming packages.
> 
> ...


Yes I understand. I am not interested in paying for customs brokering. My whole thing is* not to pay for it*. I have also used a custom broker, but not for probably 20 years, as I either do it myself, or use mail, which there is no charge. Sorry to have offended you, I think we have been on different points.

There is another option, which is rare, but some major couriers include the broker fees in the shipping when using their higher cost services like overnight air.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> I understand Canada Post doesn't collect on packages under $100,
> 
> *Canada Post/USPS rarely charge the $5 brokerage fee on any amounts I have ordered and rarely collect HST on goods from the usa.*


They don't collect on packages 20 and under. The brokerage fee is 10 bucks.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Player99 said:


> My whole thing is* not to pay for it*...


Good luck with that...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2017)

dradlin said:


> Good luck with that...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It happens all the time. I would say 19 out of 20 packages I don't get charged anything.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2017)

vadsy said:


> They don't collect on packages 20 and under. The brokerage fee is 10 bucks.


I have ordered from Germany, ChINA, usa etc and rarely get any fees regardless of the cost...


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Guitar101 said:


> Bottom line is, the UPS driver dropped off the parcel which was in too small of a box for the parcel I ordered. Box was damaged so I asked if I could check for damage. When I opened the box, it was obvious that it was not the part I ordered so I refused delivery. The driver was worried he would be charged for the brokerage fees and tried to talk me into paying the brokerage fee, taking it and sending it back to the states. I told him it's no good to me and refused to take it it. He said it would be returned to the sender. Emailed sender who said it was the part I ordered,which it wasn't, and I would be refunded my money when they get it back. I don't believe it and will probably end up complaining to Mastercard who are supposed to return my money if I'm not satisfied with my purchase. I've never done this but know others that have had good results with this. Bottom line. Don't trust anyone anymore. If you don't know the person your dealing with, don't make the deal. The incompetence in the marketplace is running rampant.


Just got an email from UPS stating they will not return this package back to the sender unless I pay the $49 brokerage fee for parts I can't use. Of course this means the sender can't refund my money for sending the wrong parts. If I ever buy anything from someone that ships using UPS again, please shoot me. They are a solelless company that care absolutely nothing about their customers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2017)

Guitar101 said:


> Just got an email from UPS stating they will not return this package back to the sender unless I pay the $49 brokerage fee for parts I can't use. Of course this means the sender can't refund my money for sending the wrong parts. If I ever buy anything from someone that ships using UPS again, please shoot me. They are a solelless company that care absolutely nothing about their customers.


How much are you out? Call and call and call UPS and get it escalated. They will want you to just stop at some point...


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Player99 said:


> How much are you out?


About $148. Parts were $58US. Shipping to Lewiston USA. $16US. Forwarding to my home address here in Canada $35US. And then UPS wanted another $49C for brokerage. I was warned about UPS. I should have listened. Lesson learned.

Update: I just got reimbursed by the seller that sent the wrong part. I got $103CAN back. I'm out the $35US I paid the Kinek point (UPS) in Lewiston,NY. They did their job properly. It was way too expensive to forward a package to Canada and I won't do it again. I'm also done with UPS for good.

Update #2: I just received a bill from UPS in the mail for the $49 brokerage fee for the parcel I refused because it was the wrong part. I called the number on the bill and told them I didn't get the part and it was returned to the sender. I also mentioned that I was issued a full refund. The girl said "I see it was returned so I will call billing and have this cancelled . . . . . This time." I took "this time" as a warning that I better not do it again. That will be no problem as I will not be using UPS in the future. I hope this is the end of it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2018)

Gibsonbaby001 said:


> Hey player99, I have used a company called Shop2Ship. Its been useful for me. Check it out: shop2ship.com


Too much for shipping. I used their shipping calculator. A 3 lb package 6" x 8" x 5":
USPS Priority Express International: $104.33 CAD
USPS Priority International: $75.73 CAD

They offer other equally expensive couriers, but Canadians shouldn't use them because they load up on surprise fees.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I’m pretty sure the UPS brokerage scam is run by organized crime. I emailed UPS in the United States once suggesting this. I think more people should do that. A good news person should pick up that story. 

I used to use a company called Norman G. Jensen for border pickup. I no longer see that information on their website, but they may still be doing it. They also did forwarding. They have locations at just about every crossing. Looks like they were bought by LivingstonIntl.

There is another company offering to take your packages from the border to their warehouse. I suspect there would be similar services in every border town. USA Parcel Pickups | Canada to USA Shipping | Runnin Red


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Organized crime would be kinder. It’s a business decision pure and simple.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2018)

Years ago I bought a used amp for $4600. I got my importer number/license and went to the warehouse by the airport. There was one sheet to fill out as I recall. The trick is the parcel has to go to the warehouse near you, or be sent there as you have to do the brokering in person.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

BSTheTech said:


> Organized crime would be kinder. It’s a business decision pure and simple.


If you ask them they tell you it’s a third party broker, like they have no say in what the broker will charge.

Why keep using a broker that would charge a $10 handling fee for a package that didn’t need a broker? You would try to find a less expensive company or risk losing your customers, unless you were getting a kickback from the broker or you were threatened.

Other than whatever the risk is, if you could make $10 a package for no work, you would train your staff to do it and keep the filthy lucre.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2018)

Always use USPS if mailing. Never use a courier. If you do use a courier, be sure to have your own broker. 

It is sweet when I order something from the USA and it comes in USPS/Canada Post duty free, brokerage fee free and TAX FREE!!!!!


----------

